# Windows 7 + AVG 9.0 Firewall = NDIS driver not found



## linkin

Okay, got my Windows 7 Ultimate x64 up and running in less than 45 minutes, got it all updated and everything i need installed. However my AVG Firewall shows me this:







I've tried updating everything. I had to run this in windows xp sp2 compatibility mode to even get it to install.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bodaggit23

linkin93 said:


> Any ideas?



Yes, uninstall AVG and get Avira Antivir or Microsoft Security Essentials. 

Sorry, no, I can't help, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## linkin

I'll stick with AVG. Windows Firewall *vomit* will have to do for now.


----------



## G25r8cer

ESET Smart Security should fix the problem

It is basically nod32 w/ firewall


----------



## BadInput

I know this thread is a bit old.

Here is the fix though.
start > run > ncpa.cpl

Right click on lan go to properties.

Click on install
then service.
then avg firewall driver.

Issue resolved.


----------



## linkin

Where can i find the AVG Firewall driver? All i can find is the network filter driver which is already installed.

EDIT: It appears that the avgfwfd.inf file is being detected as a network filter service, not the actual firewall service which is what it is.


----------



## VivieSov

BadInput said:


> I know this thread is a bit old.
> 
> Here is the fix though.
> start > run > ncpa.cpl
> 
> Right click on lan go to properties.
> 
> Click on install
> then service.
> then avg firewall driver.
> 
> Issue resolved.



Amazing! Sooo helpful. Found forum when Googling "NDIS driver not found" having just renewed with AVG for 2 years and firewall problem came up seemingly unresolvable.  Just had to join forum so as to say big thank you!  And to linkin93 for identifying to look out for "network filter service".  Thank you both.


----------



## cenbj

linkin said:


> Where can i find the AVG Firewall driver? All i can find is the network filter driver which is already installed.
> 
> EDIT: It appears that the avgfwfd.inf file is being detected as a network filter service, not the actual firewall service which is what it is.



Hi, have you had the AVG Firewall NDIS driver not found problem fixed? I also just installed AVG 9 internet security, and had the same problem. I can't fix this problem using the instruction give here earlier.


----------



## linkin

Indeed i have found the solution.

When installing AVG, do not let it install in the default "C:\Program Files (x86)\" directory. install it into "C:\Program Files\" or wherever you want it, as long as it is not in the x86 directory.


----------



## silverballlz2002

*The Error Continues.*

So,December 2010,this same error message is appearing on fresh installs to windows 7,64bit.
Uninstall and reinstall,seemed to fix the problem.Thanks to all blokes who contributed.


----------

